# [ODMP] Crystal Springs Police Department, Mississippi ~ August 13, 2005



## Guest (Aug 21, 2005)

A Police Officer with the Crystal Springs Police Department was killed in the line of duty on August 13, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17843*


----------

